# Photos from Trinidad



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

Here are some i took this past weekend. Any tips or advice is appreciated.


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

A few more


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

1


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

They look great. Nice & colorful! I almost missed the bee coming in for a landing in pic #6!


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

Look at the insects on #12


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Great photos. Really like the colors in everything.


----------



## kenforu (Mar 16, 2006)

Great pictures and really bright colors, We are going to miss your posting now since you are going home. Can't wait to see you and maybe we can take a couple of trips and take some pic's. Have a safe trip home talk to you soon.


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

Beautiful pictures! Well done.


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Beautiful series. Nice to see birds from other places.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

very nice color


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks Guys!


----------

